# Galaxy Rasboras



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with galaxy rasboras (aka celestial pearl danios)? I'm working on planting a 7 gallon tank right now and I was thinking of a group of galaxy rasboras for it. Maybe some shrimp too.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I've kept them before. They can be shy. Mine were peaceful towards the other small schooling fish in the tank, not sure how they would be with shrimp. 

They seem to prefer heavily planted tanks, and I do know they like slightly cooler water. SeriouslyFish has them at around 20-26 degrees Celsius. 

Mine ate NLS small fish formula and flakes, as well as grindal worms. I didn't have them too long, so can't really offer up much more of an opinion than that.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

LittleBettaFish said:


> I've kept them before. They can be shy. Mine were peaceful towards the other small schooling fish in the tank, not sure how they would be with shrimp.
> 
> They seem to prefer heavily planted tanks, and I do know they like slightly cooler water. SeriouslyFish has them at around 20-26 degrees Celsius.
> 
> Mine ate NLS small fish formula and flakes, as well as grindal worms. I didn't have them too long, so can't really offer up much more of an opinion than that.


Thank you! 

I'll probably go with a couple ghost shrimp to see how they react. If all is well, I'll get some fancier ones. Ghosts are only a dime so it's no money wasted if there's trouble! 

I'd like this tank to be heavily planted, so that's perfect! Right now I only have a few aponogetons (which are outgrowing this tank very fast!), java fern, and ludwigia, but I have some guppy grass on the way in the mail and I'll take some java moss from one of my other tanks.

That works  Same as what I feed my other fish. I wonder if they like frozen brine shrimp? :hmm:


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I imagine they would. I couldn't remember if I fed mine live BBS or not. I probably did as they were with all my small Australian natives.


----------

